
The Loyal Engineers Steering NASA’s Voyager Probes Across the Universe - ingve
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/03/magazine/the-loyal-engineers-steering-nasas-voyager-probes-across-the-universe.html
======
mattbierner
Some interesting technical details about Voyager's computer systems:
[https://history.nasa.gov/computers/Ch6-2.html](https://history.nasa.gov/computers/Ch6-2.html)

